# Scott's Edgeguard DLX and OVER-seeding



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

My scores rotary spreader deposits too much seed relative to bag rates (I felt taken advantage of!), but is a bit too generous with granular materials (fertilizer, amendments, etc) when I'm trying to get a bag to go over more area.

Is the geometry and solid-state flocculation of grass seeds such that they pass through a spreader with greater ease than a round granule?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Many factors play into the swath width, distribution uniformity, and #/1000 sq. ft. of any spreader. The primary factors are particle size, particle weight, spreader calibration for evenness, and walking speed.

It is best to do a fresh calibration in an area like a parking lot using the material you intend to spread to determine the right setting for your particular situation prior to applying on the actual lawn.

There are many videos on Youtube on how to calibrate a spreader.

Here is a chart from a Spyker spreader. You can see how the base setting and swath width varies even for grass seed.

You many have noticed your spreader does not spread material evenly. Because of this it is recommended to use half the rate and do a "twice" over (cross-hatch) pattern to compensate for the unevenness. Note that half-rate does not mean use half the setting value. In general it is best to calibrate to the half rate and always apply using the twice-over pattern.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you

EDIT: Can someone recommend a specific spreader where I can easily find such information online? For my spreader it either doesn't exist or is buried too deep in search engine results to be findable.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

sheepfescue said:


> Can someone recommend a specific spreader where I can easily find such information online? For my spreader it either doesn't exist or is buried too deep in search engine results to be findable.


Not exactly what you are looking for but here is a chart that converts the settings of various spreaders for a common type of fertilizer. You could use the dial settings from the Spyker chart above and determine the related DLX setting.

Still, it is best to run a calibration yourself as these charts just gets the spreader in the ballpark.


----------

